# Cruze Diesel will meet New California Air Standards



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like we'll get a 50-state Cruze diesel. California adopted new air standards last week that made room for small diesels. For the first time they included greenhouse gas benefits in the calculations:




> "We can now say with confidence that clean diesel cars will be part of the LEV III plan, thanks to the incredible progress and innovation in diesel engines and new advancements in emissions control technology. With the adoption of this rule, the Air Resources Board recognizes the inherent energy efficiency and lower GHG emissions benefits of the new generation of clean diesel technology."


Clean Diesel Vehicles to Meet California's New Stringent Clean Car Standards Adopted by Air Resources Board This Week - Power Engineering


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*QUOTE:*_ "...to be phased in during model years *2017-2025*...."

_...thus, the forthcoming *2013* *Eco*-*Diesel* isn't affected (*yet*).


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

This is by no means new knowledge nor does it allow for a Cruze Eco-Diesel... LEVIII is going to be some of the toughest emissions standards yet... Any diesel car can meet the standards... just with ~$10,000 in aftertreatment on the car!!!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I'm waiting for the "marriage" of *gasoline* and *diesel* engines to occur, with the introduction of *HCCI* technology, ie: diesel compression and injection technology but using gasoline.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

That's not how I read it. I read it that they will now include credit for greenhouse gas (ghg) reductions, which makes it easier for them to meet the standard.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I'm waiting for the "marriage" of *gasoline* and *diesel* engines to occur, with the introduction of *HCCI* technology, ie: diesel compression and injection technology but using gasoline.



So a "true" flex-fuel vehicle? 

The concept is reminiscent of the old Sterling engines....


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

No HCCI has nothing to do with flex fuel. It just tries to merge diesel compression ratios and injection technology with a gasoline engine as he said. A true HCCI engine doesn't use spark plugs like diesel engines as well. Currently they have them working up to about 3-4,000 rpm. There are hybrid designs that integrate the use of a spark plug for higher rpm operation but I'm not sure what they do with the compression to resist detonation. The idea is to try and take advantage of diesel like efficiencies with regular gas.

Now honestly a fuel like E-85 would probably be a better fuel for an engine like this due to its higher octane rating.


----------

